# A3/S3 w/ 2 rear facing car seats?



## Alive By time (Feb 2, 2006)

Just found out we’re expecting twins! My modded MK6 Golf R’s days are numbered. Am I crazy to think this will work? I was planning on getting an S3 but now.. might need to look at an S4 or possibly a SQ5 


I searched but didn’t find what i was looking for.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Alive By time said:


> Just found out we’re expecting twins! My modded MK6 Golf R’s days are numbered. Am I crazy to think this will work? I was planning on getting an S3 but now.. might need to look at an S4 or possibly a SQ5
> 
> 
> I searched but didn’t find what i was looking for.


Hey congrats on the twins. Had ours 4 years ago, but I've never had to put them in my car. 

My guess is while I'm sure it's possible, the front seats are likely going to be affected and you're not going to be very comfortable. Take one to the dealer and give it a try.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

if you do get the s3, the chico keyfit fits pretty good back there. im only 5'7 though and my seat touches it when its directly behind me, but there is more room when the car seat is in the middle.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the twins. An A3 / S3 is pretty tight, length-wise, for a rear-facing car seat. Front seat in front of rear-facing car seat would need to be set very forward.

You don't want a car that limits your choice in car seats.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

rear facing only last less than a year, for me atleast. once they face forward there is more than enough room. then once they are out of car seats, the back seats are perfect. (i used the same argument to convince my wife that a 997 porsche can accommodate, hahaha)


----------



## Alive By time (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2017s3 (Feb 7, 2018)

Congrats on the twins!

I found myself in a similar situation recently. We picked up an S3 and found out that we were expecting triplets soon after. We bought three rear facing seats to see if they would fit. They will fit in the S3, but it is tight and the real issue is exactly what A3_yuppie posted --- the seats in front of the rear-facing seat will need to be set forward quite a bit. I wouldn't recommend using the R or S3 for running them around on a regular basis with the front seats so far forward. FWIW - Our SUV will run regular kid hauling duty; the S3 will be on an as-needed basis.


----------



## notagolfr (Feb 13, 2018)

I saw this video on youtube and have come to the conclusion that no the A3/S3 is not the best option for baby seats...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmrMYgaEUv8


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

notagolfr said:


> I saw this video on youtube and have come to the conclusion that no the A3/S3 is not the best option for baby seats...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmrMYgaEUv8


Kind of going thru this exercise as well now with a child on the way. I think if it was 1 child, fine, just stick it behind the passenger's seat and the passenger can deal with being pushed forward. (In my case - my wife is only 5'1 or so so not a big deal). With 2.. that's limiting, i'd prob go with a larger vehicle if I had the option.


----------



## Alive By time (Feb 2, 2006)

Found this 14 ED30 GLI for $15k with only 14k miles on it. 

I’ll get an s3 some day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alive By time (Feb 2, 2006)

3+ years later.. I just googled this question and found my own thread. Now I have 3 year old twins and still want that S3 lmao.


----------



## gte770m (May 15, 2016)

I am wondering about this, too. I am very close to trading in my 2017 Golf for new 2020 A3. I figured I can get a good deal on the outgoing model and I really did not like the way the new incoming model looked inside. I have one child in rear-facing Graco DLX 4-in-1, probably another one in the near future. I am only 5'7" and my wife 5'4", so I assume we will have more room than most, but I am not sure how much less backseat room to install the carseat compared to Golf. I guess we will see when we see the car in person. It will be our second car since we already have a SUV that we drive most of the time when traveling with our baby.


----------

